# I know I said they’re not my favourite..



## monocotman (Dec 31, 2020)

This is for Dr Leslie. Percivaliana isn’t my favourite species, but when you spot a bargain...
This is an eBay purchase that arrived today in frosty weather. Fingers crossed, no heat pads. When someone is offering a decent plant of cattleya percivalliana ‘summit’ for £29.99, it may be worth taking a risk. It’s very cheap. It arrived with a well developed bud!


So now we will have to see
1. if the plant has any reaction to the cold weather during posting ( it was local, so maybe 2-3 days in transit)
2. Will the bud survive and open?
3. is the plant what it claims to be, or just a normal percivalliana?
The plant is well rooted in a net pot, is a good size for the price, even if it were not summit. The leaves look ‘right’ for the species.
The joy of a random eBay purchase!
David


----------



## abax (Dec 31, 2020)

I wish you good luck and proper identification David.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 31, 2020)

monocotman said:


> When someone is offering a decent plant of cattleya percivalliana ‘summit’ for £29.99



Fingers crossed that it is percivaliana 'Summit'! The nice thing is that it has a bud already. And it may well be percivaliana. And there is time for the buyer to provide ebay 'feedback' ----- and hopefully the feedback will be good once the bud opens.

And did the seller provide photos of the flowers from the old spikes/sheaths?

Just check to see if the seller really did put two L's in percivaliana. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 31, 2020)

The single ‘l’ or double ’l’ is down to autocorrect! I do put single ones down now but unless I check, things happen!
I won’t be posting feedback until the bud opens.
Hopefully it will happen soon,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 31, 2020)

Great price and good looking plant. You can never go wrong with 'Summit'. Update us with the bloom later!

Psst so you're a secret 'perc' addict?


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 31, 2020)

Whenever I see the name percivaliana, I think of Storm Boy 1976.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 1, 2021)

Dr Leslie,
I’ve found that I have a lack of blooming catts around Christmas as I’ve moved to more species.
I will just have to put up with the poor scent, but it is not very noticeable. You have to really sniff ‘Oreo blanco’ hard to get any scent at all!
Southpark, who is Storm boy 1976? Never heard of them. 
David


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 1, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Southpark, who is Storm boy 1976? Never heard of them.



It is a relatively old movie based on a book of the same title/name - from Australia. In that movie is a pelican named Mr Percival. This movie can be watched for free (from SBS Australia) at : *this link here*.


----------



## KateL (Jan 1, 2021)

My C. percivaliana bloomed for the holiday. The snap doesn’t do it justice; I was just walking around with my phone yesterday. Happy New Year!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 3, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Dr Leslie,
> I’ve found that I have a lack of blooming catts around Christmas as I’ve moved to more species.
> I will just have to put up with the poor scent, but it is not very noticeable. You have to really sniff ‘Oreo blanco’ hard to get any scent at all!
> Southpark, who is Storm boy 1976? Never heard of them.
> David


I actually do not mind the scent. I just think medicinal rather than crushed caterpillars lol.


----------

